# Getting a monark tank apart?



## charliechaindrive (Feb 19, 2012)

I've got a old monark ( numbers, on bottom of crank are 4308 and a0435751) and I can't get the tank apart because the screws are knackerd. Do I half to drill them or should I just keep spraying and praying that liquid wrench will help?


----------



## charliechaindrive (Feb 19, 2012)

*eep!*

Its a HORROR story inside!! 

I got it apart, but I'm dumbfounded by how badly its rusted inside. There was no battery in the horn or whatever it used to be. This is the most rust I've ever seen on 1 bike part.


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 19, 2012)

ever need it sand blasted, give  me a pm.


----------

